# Getting a sleep study tomorrow night.



## Tina (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep. Anyone here who has had one, is there anything you have brought that's helped you to sleep and be more comfortable?

I've had apnea for a long time, I think, but I lost a lot of weight and it got much better. Still, I have some nights where I can tell I'm not breathing well, and I know if it's bad enough for me to know that, it's probably worse than I think.

Suggestions welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 27, 2007)

We had ours done in a B&B kinda place. It's a small home with 3 bedrooms and everyone gets their own room with a TV. If you do not have this kind of room bring a book or magazines to help you relax.

I also showered before I went. I brought a batik nightgown cause it's comfy. If you have a favorite pillow bring it. It took about 45 minutes each to get all the electrodes set. So that's kinds tedious. 

Wayne and I were the only ones there both times and the one tech was great. Everytime I woke up - poof - she was in my room seeing if I needed anything.

It really is no big deal. Sleeping in a strange bed is tough but in the long run you will be so happy you did this.

Good luck Tina.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 27, 2007)

Good for you, Tina! Just bring your own favorite pillow and relax.

This is a piece of cake..........really a easy, simple way to diagnose! 
Hugs, Kara


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm going in for a consultation to see if I need one and if I'm a candidate next week. Like you, I also lost a lot of weight and thought it was gone but now I'm not so sure. I've been having headaches and been sort of tired lately. It doesn't hurt to find out one way or the other. Good luck on yours. I'm a little worried about sleeping too but I'm just going to make sure I get up extra early the day of so I'll be tired that night.


----------



## Tina (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, ladies. 

I'm supposed to bring a wedge pillow, because I have sciatica and my ass juts out so much in the back that it messes with my back, so normally I sleep in an adjustable bed. None of the sleep study places have one. Been packing to move and the pillow is not where it normally is, so I have no idea what I'll do if I cannot find it. They said I could bring drugs, so I'll be taking some Xanax and a pain pill to help me, because even with the wedge it's very uncomfortable. Without? Dunno how that will go.

Sandie, it's not a B&B but they have a TV in there with a VCR, so I'll bring a couple of tapes, but my book, too.

I'll definitely take the advice on the shower and plan on bringing extra pillows and a favorite blanket. They're going to be waking me up at 5 or 6am. Is that normal? I sure wasn't able to get up extra early -- I didn't get up until 11am this morning.  

Thanks again, y'all, and good luck with yours, Denise.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yep. Anyone here who has had one, is there anything you have brought that's helped you to sleep and be more comfortable?
> 
> I've had apnea for a long time, I think, but I lost a lot of weight and it got much better. Still, I have some nights where I can tell I'm not breathing well, and I know if it's bad enough for me to know that, it's probably worse than I think.
> 
> Suggestions welcome. Thanks!




Hi Tina, 

I had a sleep study done prior to having my lap band inserted. It was a pre surgical requirement in terms of my respiratory Doctor being able to determine if I would have any issues being put under general anasthetic. They also told me afterwards I had mild sleep apnoea. It is now gone.
Unfortunately I personally found that nothing made me feel comfortable and sleep better during the study as I was hooked up to a miilion electrodes and as such I could not move around freely. 
It took me forever to go to sleep, and I think i finally fell off to sleep due to exhaustion.
Others may have tips though. Sorry I am not much help am I?
It is awesome that you lost the weight and that the apnoea cleared up somewhat for you. I have not told you that I think it is amazing that you shed that weight on your own, just through all your efforts and determination. I know from what I had read that you had been struggling before. I also know that it was not about being thin for you, just about reclaiming your quality of life. It is amazing, so well done. 
Susannah


----------



## Tina (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you, Shoshie.  I'll tell you, it takes dedication to take it off, and incredible dedication to keep it off and even moreso to try to lose more. My body doesn't wanna give up the fat.  

Being an emotional eater (stressed, happy, sad or depressed -- any emotion and I'm there, with food!) really makes it that much more difficult. The life I lead at 450 lbs was no life at all, though, so I continue to give it a good shot, most of the time.

I think the pills will help with the electrode thing. Maybe if the drugs knock my ass out I won't be as aware of them.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes Tine, waking you up at 5 or 6 am is standard.

Good luck.


----------



## Tina (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks! Going to leave now. Will post tomorrow. G'nite.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 28, 2007)

here i am in Australia (poor me, lol) patiently waiting to hear how your sleep study went??


----------



## Tina (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi honey. 

Just got back about an hour ago. I slept only 4-5 hours, but the guy said I definitely stopped breathing a couple of times and that a few times my ox sat got to 74%, which, evidently, ain't that grand. I'm not surprised, though, because I'm a shallow breather (which is why my breathing and stretching exercises that I haven't been doing lately are good for me). So he said I likely have mild apnea, which makes sense, since I had it much worse before I lost weight.

They put that waxy goop on your head for the leads and then put oil on them so it dissolves. He said if washing my hair doesn't get it out to use solvent or fingernail polish, but I don't want to do that, so I've left the oil in and I'm kind of rubbing it a bit to loosen it more before taking a shower (which I'll do in a bit).

Hope I can go to sleep after a while.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so glad you had the test, Tea... and that it's likely just _mild _apnea if at all. Good on you for pursuing this! *hug*


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm going in Wednesday for a consult at the sleep center in Bridgeport. They are going to see if I'm a candidate for a sleep study and then if I am, they'll schedule me for one. How do they figure out if you need one or not, I already answered a bunch of questions about my "symptoms".


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 28, 2007)

What Samantha said, Tina.


----------



## Tina (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you, Sammie and Santa.  :kiss2: 

Denise, sometimes they will have you wear this oxygen monitor overnight as you sleep to see if your oxygen levels go down or not. If they do, they consider that a good enough sign that you might have apnea to schedule a sleep study. I think this is to keep costs down, because that little monitor for one night is going to be a whole lot less expensive for insurance companies than an overnight study. I had to wear one, too. It's pretty standard.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 28, 2007)

Tina good for you. My oxygen sat got under 80 and they freaked out and put oxygen on me. I am also a shalow breather. Having a CPAP will do wonders for you. I can't remember when I have felt so rested. 

Make sure you get a mask that fits you right - it makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Tina (Sep 28, 2007)

So it makes that much of a difference even for someone with mild apnea?

The tech last night said that a full mask (covers mouth and nose is best, especially when sick.Sometimes I'm a nose-breather, sometimes a mouth-breather in my sleep. I'm wondering what others have and what works best for you. Maybe I'll make a thread on that specifically.

Am I going to look like DarthVader?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Tina...

Congrats on the sleep study. I had one too and was diagnosed with mild apnea. I have the CPAP and wore it religiously for months and months, and gradually tapered off. I think each person is different, but in my case, I slept WORSE with the CPAP, than with it. During the study, my oxygen sat never went below 94% and I only had 7 mild apneatic episodes over the entire night. I'm still wondering why they diagnosed me with apnea... even mild apnea. Yes, I was having trouble sleeping, and was excessively tired, but looking back, I think it was either stress related or medicinally related. I'm surprised my doctor didn't see that, but, they're human too. 

Good luck with the CPAP though. It's tough to get used to, but it should help you considerably in the long run.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> So it makes that much of a difference even for someone with mild apnea?
> 
> The tech last night said that a full mask (covers mouth and nose is best, especially when sick.Sometimes I'm a nose-breather, sometimes a mouth-breather in my sleep. I'm wondering what others have and what works best for you. Maybe I'll make a thread on that specifically.
> 
> Am I going to look like DarthVader?




LOL not so much darth vader as an Anteater. LOL But you will sound like Darth Vader.

If the mask doesn't fit right you'll be fiddling with it all night and you won't sleep well. It will take a couple of days to adjust to it. It took me one night and I was out. I use mine every night and when I nap. Think of it as something that will improve your life and your health - then it will be easier to use every night.

You are gonna be fine. You can scare biggie in the middle of the night by doing Darth Vader. "Luke I am your father!!" LOL


----------



## Tina (Sep 28, 2007)

LMAO! Between that and the black wrist splints I will be sexxxay!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 29, 2007)

Just wanted to add my two cents......

Another tip for anyone having a sleep study done is to make sure you wear comfy clothes/pajamas to sleep in. They hook up all those electrodes all over you and you need lots of room to fit it all and still be able to move around. I wore a nice big comfy t shirt and a really loose pair of pajama pants. I would recommend this over something like a nightgown because they can still hook you up and you can still stay covered up.

And as far as the CPAP mask I use, I have used the little mask that goes over your nose since I first got my CPAP. I have tried others (full face mask, one that just goes in your nostrils) but I just seem to do best with the one that covers your nose only. I adjusted to it right away and can't even think about sleeping without it, it makes such a difference!

Tina, good luck with the new CPAP. I hope you sleep better!


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you, JerseyGirl. 

I wore one of my favorite nightgowns, tank style, made of cotton jersey and with slits up to the knees on the sides. They're way too big on me now, and so comfy. A t-shirt over that, as the arm holes are now big enough to show side boobage.

I _hate_ the crap they put in my hair to make the leads stick, and then the oil they put on after to help to loosen the crap that made the leads stick.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 29, 2007)

Tina, I'm glad you went and I'm sorry you have to wear a CPAP. It will make a difference, though, especially with energy level and any kind of brain fogginess you may have. So it sounds like they didn't wake you up and put a mask on you? That's what they did with Burtimus, just to see how he did with one.

He uses the nasal pillows, the newest ones out by Respironics or whatever they're called. He likes it a lot. Well, actually, let me rephrase that. He hates the CPAP but it's the best system for him so far and nothing really covers his cheeks and nose so the rosacea should be fine. Thing about the nasal pillows, though, is that you have to get the right size. Often they use ones that are too big, which makes them way uncomfortable. He is/was a mouth breather sometimes and so chin straps are available for that, but he's trained himself not to anymore.

I think it's made a big difference for him, even though I know he hates having to use it. But I'm thankful that it's available for those who do need it, considering the alternatives.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

I love my CPAP! I thank God for it - it changed my life. There is no reason to feel bad about needing one. It is just a device to make your life better.


----------

